# How Much Peat Moss???



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

How much peat moss should I add to my substrate in my 10 gal tank?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

A very light see through layer should be placed at the bottom of your tank. Thin enough so that you still can see through the glass.

-John N.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

About 1/10th of the total substrate height in wet form.


----------

